# New record ELK!!!



## Sarge

Check this out, green score of 502!!! Check out the photo album pics.


----------



## goldhunter470

It does't even look real it is so big!! Think his heart was pounding a little??


----------



## Sarge

In one of the photo's it looks loke he p*ssed himself!!!


----------



## Powder

This will not be a new Boone & Crocket record elk. It was shot inside of high fences.

Here is a quote from the B & C website.

"The bulls were taken on consecutive years on a high-fenced private ranch in Idaho. The bull in the top photo is rumored to score 502; the bull in the bottom photo is rumored to score 447. Both are unofficial SCI scores. The bulls are eligible for the SCI records book as SCI does recognize trophies taken behind an escape-proof enclosure as eligible for their records book."

http://www.boone-crockett.org/news/trophyWatch.asp?area=news


----------



## wirehairman

To the best of my knowledge, Kevin Reid has the pending SCI world record. Here is a good link.

http://blog.kingsoutdoorworld.com/2005/10/18/amazing-502-world-record-bull-elk/

I still think Shawn Patterson has the pending P&Y world record with a green score of 432 5/8 gross and 415 net. Here is the link.

http://www.mcclendon-elk-hunts.com/html/shawn_patterson_2005.html

Shawn's bull will not beat the current B&C world record.

http://www.boone-crockett.org/bgRecords/WorldRecordsDetail.asp?area=bgRecords&type=ELK


----------



## Sarge

All right, now that I have read the replies, and went to some of the links. The Hunter is Kevin Reid. He apparently shot it on a hifence ranch. I don't consider that hunting. Sorry Kevin, how close to the camper front door was the bull? and you had a front end loader ready to move it for better pictures? You must work in Hollywood! Farm raised elk, what a load of crap.....


----------

